# Andriod hu



## Nothingface5384 (Jul 8, 2013)

What do you guys think about this?
My initial thought was cool, and practically up to date android OS
Android 4 0 Car DVD Player GPS Car Head Unit Navi Navigation Headunit Stereo | eBay

made in china makes me think It'll take a dump within a year


----------



## b.w.1974 (Feb 12, 2013)

its actually pretty cool to me. I like the android face, and how it comes off. Id like to see some reviews on it though


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Buy a Nexus 7 (use USB Audio kernel) and a USB receiver. Much better solution. IMO


----------

